# AMD preps Bulldozer-based Phenoms



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 18, 2011)

*Phenom II X8!!!*

ECS Web Site

*img687.imageshack.us/img687/4910/capturekns.png


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 18, 2011)

*re: Phenom II X8!!!*

bulldozer typo?


----------



## ico (Dec 18, 2011)

*re: Phenom II X8!!!*

Probably a mess up. Not going to happen, I think.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Dec 18, 2011)

*re: Phenom II X8!!!*

It's likely AMD may rebadge some bulldozer products and sell them under the Phenom name (with possibly disabled caches etc. like Athlon II). But I'm not seeing it happen anytime soon.


----------



## Skud (Dec 18, 2011)

*re: Phenom II X8!!!*

A little bit of google reveals this:-

Google Translate



> Thus, the name ZD242046W8K43 indicates that before us is an engineering sample processor desktop audit of A1, which has eight cores and osnaschivaetsya 2 MB cache L2 level and 8 MB cache level L3. It uses socket AM3 + and its nominal clock frequency of 2.4 GHz.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 18, 2011)

*re: Phenom II X8!!!*

so it is FX engineering sample, right?


----------



## Skud (Dec 18, 2011)

*re: Phenom II X8!!!*

Yeah, looks like.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 18, 2011)

*re: Phenom II X8!!!*

and i thought phenom II x8 is coming


----------



## Skud (Dec 18, 2011)

*re: Phenom II X8!!!*

That A1/B0 stepping was suspicious. We are talking about B3 for long.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 18, 2011)

*re: Phenom II X8!!!*

I read in one of the site that AMD is going to discontinue Athlon anf Phenom series...

So this X8 news is a Emotional Atyachar.....

This is not going to happen...... Instead they will focus on PD and improving BD...


----------



## topgear (Dec 19, 2011)

*re: Phenom II X8!!!*

Check this out :
AMD Phenom II X8 å‡ºç�¾åœ¨CPUæ›´æ–°åˆ—è¡¨ä¸*ï¼� | VR-Zone ä¸*æ–‡ç‰ˆ

for those who can't read chinese 
Google Translate

these cpus are not officially published or listed but why ECS and even Jetway just Leaked it - there must be something going behind the background - could it be a teaser to see how the geeks and enthusiasts responds to this and if AMD is really going to publish a new Phenom line up it should be named Phenom III


----------



## Cilus (Dec 19, 2011)

*re: Phenom II X8!!!*

Thanks for sharing the link, Topgear. It may also possible that these processors are the low end Bulldozer processors which are not termed or qualified for FX series.
In past, AMD used to keep up two models, one is normal model and another is FX series, probably they are going for the same way here.


----------



## topgear (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Phenom II X8!!!*

^^ I think your prediction is correct


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Phenom II X8!!!*

this will confuse peoples. as Phenom II can be used in AM3 boards but these can only be used in AM3+ & some updated AM3 based boards.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Dec 21, 2011)

*re: Phenom II X8!!!*

Well, AM3 Phenoms top out at 6 core versions, so confusion can still be avoided.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 22, 2011)

*re: Phenom II X8!!!*

architecturally not possible. the design allows only for 6 cores AFAIK.

its a typo or just plain new(old) bulldozer


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Phenom II X8!!!*

AMD May Be Preparing Phenom II X8 Microprocessors - X-bit labs


----------



## Skud (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Phenom II X8!!!*

So, if this turns out to be true (highly unlikely IMO), basically what AMD is doing they are relegating the Phenom brand as value processors like they did with Athlon previously. 2.40GHz on BD architecture when AMD themselves were reportedly not happy with the 3+ GHz clock speeds of FX CPUs? Thank you very much.


----------



## topgear (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Phenom II X8!!!*

^^ Phenom for the masses  Current BD cpus are slightly Overpriced - so if they release some 8 core BD cpus around the same price range of current PII cpus it will be a good move - BD cpus can be OCed much higher and the BD based Phenom cpus must have some sort of power optimization and with upcoming patch for win 7  these cpus going to attract some attention for sure - so if they price it correct it has lots of potential


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 27, 2011)

> AMD rolled out its first Bulldozer-based FX-series desktop processors a few months ago, but the new chips failed to impress AMD enthusiasts, who were expecting quite a bit more from the all-new architecture.
> 
> However, AMD will use the new architecture in mid-range and entry-level chips in 2012, namely in the Piledriver core of Trinity APUs. Although there has been much talk about Trinity/Piledriver, little has been said about next generation Phenoms, which will use a similar Bulldozer-derived core.



Full news: *Click Here*


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 27, 2011)

That is what we read about Phenom II X8 few days back..

Hope it will do what phenom has already done... Being the king of the midrange and low range.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 27, 2011)

^^ It looks like I missed that part. Saw this article today and *if* it is real, then it sounds more than awesome to me.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 27, 2011)

damn.. should have been Phenom III.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 27, 2011)

These new Phenoms will not be black-edition. No unlocked multiplier.

Fudzilla has gotten the story wrong.

*www.techpowerup.com/157432/-Locked-AMD-Zambezi-Silicon-Being-Branded-As-New-Phenom-II-Line.html

This site is 10^infinity times more reputed than the FUD site.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 27, 2011)

thread for discussing this topic already exists.www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/150154-phenom-ii-x8.html


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 28, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> thread for discussing this topic already exists.www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/150154-phenom-ii-x8.html



merged both threads.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 28, 2011)

MetalheadGautham said:


> damn.. should have been Phenom III.



Wanted to post exactly this. Many people will be confused by this name. I know the older generation processor max out at 6 cores but still....


----------



## ico (Dec 28, 2011)

will unlock after something solid is out. It's a myth at the moment.


----------

